# El PC crea interferencias en la radio.



## almeriense_tony (Ago 28, 2006)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema y lo pregunto aquí a ver si me podéis ayudar.
Yo tengo en un mismo ladrón enchufado el Ordenador, un router, y mi minicadena. El problema es que las dos cosas primeras crean interferencias a la hora de sintonizar emisoras de radio y hacen que se escuchen fatal o no se escuchen. Entonces yo quisiera saber si existe algún aparato u otra cosa que elimine estas interferencias. NOTA: Sólo tengo 1 enchufe en toda la habitación que es donde esta el ladrón.
Muchas gracias de antemano 

Saludos. Antonio.


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

almeriense_tony dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, tengo un problema y lo pregunto aquí a ver si me podéis ayudar.
> Yo tengo en un mismo ladrón enchufado el Ordenador, un router, y mi minicadena. El problema es que las dos cosas primeras crean interferencias a la hora de sintonizar emisoras de radio y hacen que se escuchen fatal o no se escuchen. Entonces yo quisiera saber si existe algún aparato u otra cosa que elimine estas interferencias. NOTA: Sólo tengo 1 enchufe en toda la habitación que es donde esta el ladrón.
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> 
> Saludos. Antonio.




Antonio no se a que llamas "un ladrón" porque en argentina, un ladrón es alguien que le roba a otro algo. 

Más allá de no entender eso, te cuento que los equipos puedes hacer interferencias de dos clases

1) Por campo electromagnético (porque radian señales al aire)

2) Por ruido eléctrico, las fuentes de alimentación generan ruido que se va a la alimentación y es amplificado por el receptor de tu radio.

No es un tema 'simple'.  

Las PCs por ejemplo tienen una fuente switching que andan en una frecuencia que oscila en los 250Khz o más.  El 2do o 3er armónico entrará en la banda de AM con lo que el ruido pudiera venir por radiación electromagnética o bien por la alimentación.

Si es por alimentación, debieras usar un filtro pasa bajo.

Si es por la radiación ya no es tan simple porque debieras aislar tu PC para que no emita tanta señal al aire (esto es complicado porque necesitas hacer una jaula de faraday).


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

De acuerdo a medias con Maunix.

1º, un ladron es una regleta de enchufes (ESPAÑA) o una toma múltiple para enchufes, como se entienda mejor.
2º los aparatos, no deben crear interferencias:
El adaptador del router es chino
La fuente del PC es china
¿como no quieres q se introduzcan interferencias en la radio?
1º No te fies de el marcado CE, es absurdo y suele ser mentira en los aparatos que vienen de fuera de europa, incluso con los papeles en la mano, hay lotes que no lo cumplen, te lo digo por experiencia, importo aparatos de estos.
2º Cierra el PC, no tengas ninguna pared de la caja abierta. Los micros y las PB generan señales desde 10MHz (PCI) hasta el propio reloj del micro pasando por el reloj AGP, memoria....
3º Cambia los adaptadores q den problemas, cambia la fuente q dé problemas.

Hay mucha gente q se compra aparatos chinos (o de plastico, q ya sabemos de donde vienen) y luego les cambia el adaptador pq no se fian. Yo esto, lo recomiendo, pero es caro. Pero si el adaptador es malo, no lo recomiendo usar en aplicaciones 24h encendidas. Tengo clientes (a los q les estoy muy agradecido por tener una politica de calidad) que hacen exactamente esto, son profesionales.

Es un problema de incumplimiento de EMIs, podrias denunciar al que te lo ha vendido o gastarte los kikos. Di por lo menos la marca de los aparatos para q no los compremos. Q se fastidien.

Saludos,
pcoavoz@gmail.com


----------



## maunix (Sep 7, 2006)

Antonio, no sé como será en Europa pero desde las viejas Texas Instruments que venían con una carcaza interior de un par de milímetros de aluminio no he visto nada que me haga pensar que las PC's tengan una aislación suficiente para no emitir nada.  Las mismas consumian solo algunso Watts de potencia.  Las pcs actuales, tienen señales de variada frecuencia y de una potencia realmente considerable.

De hecho, son un desastre, emiten por RF y las fuentes, gralmente, también "ensucian" la alimentación con ruido de alta frecuencia.

Cualquier radio por más que sea Sony con 400 certificados y su PC bien cerrada, notará que la misma le interfiere.  Incluso hasta los monitores y su campo magnético nos interfieren en los equipos electrónicos.

Además, los gabinetes actuales muchos son plásticos, con una apariecia de "tuned" con colores brillantes y demás...  Todo esto, es enemigo público número 1 de las "no interferencias".

Considero que hay cosas que se pueden mejorar, pero "eliminar" dicha interferencia... no creo que sea posible a un costo razonable.


----------

